# Red Hat Linux & mp3s



## pravin4u (Aug 5, 2004)

how to play mp3s in R H linux...
on double clicking mp3 file its says....some pentent problem...didnt make note of that msg...it seems that it has no support for mp3

is there any other way we can do it  8)


----------



## Deep (Aug 6, 2004)

there is one mp3 plugin for XMMS available here : *www.gurulabs.com/downloads.html

OR 
you can try downloading this plugin from official XMMS site : 

*www.xmms.org/plugins.php?details=140


Regards
Deep


----------



## firewall (Aug 6, 2004)

or uninstall the current XMMS and install the fresh one directly from XMMS site !


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 6, 2004)

A new install will be better. Don't bother about plugins. Directly download and install the latest XMMS version.


----------



## pravin4u (Aug 6, 2004)

ok i'll do that...thanx


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 6, 2004)

You are welcome.  I have faced similar problem earlier. But now I have upgraded to PCQ Linux 2004 (based on Fedora Core 1, a version later to Red Hat 9 which could have been called Red Hat 10). There are no problems about MP3, DVD, etc. now.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 6, 2004)

Copy the MP3 library of RH 8 or any previous version and place it in suitable directory in Rh 9


----------



## cnukutti (Aug 7, 2004)

But my PCQLinux had some probs withthe KDE then my XWindow wouldn't start. So I shifted back to my RHL9. But it is a bit slow on my Celeron433, 96MB ram PC. Do you guys have any tips and tricks to boos my speed???


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 7, 2004)

cnukutti, your system resources seems to be too low mate. May be that is why KDE gave you problems. PCQ Linux contains KDE 3.2, the latest at that time. Don't know whether new version has come since then. Newere versions will always have a littlt higher harware requirements.

But upgrading your system could be a good option at this time. I just got a PC yesterday for my staff for Rs. 18500. Config = P IV 2.4 GHz, 256 MB RAM, 15" Monitor, CD-ROM, 40GB Hard Disk, On board sound, display and LAN card, etc. See if you can upgrade.


----------



## pravin4u (Aug 7, 2004)

ya me too face slow starting of programs with following conf. i'v created 512 Mb of swap partition, what is the best fonfig to run RH9 smooooothly??


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 7, 2004)

cnukutti said:
			
		

> I shifted back to my RHL9. But it is a bit slow on my Celeron433, 96MB ram PC. Do you guys have any tips and tricks to boos my speed???



@cnukutti, 96 MB ram is decent enough... This is a big problem with Redhat, it starts all the daemons by default. If ur's is a home system, then try disabling all the services that startup by default in your runlevel. 
try * # redhat-config-services *  for redhat distro or,
* # ntsysv *
and disable all the services. 
You can safely disable * ALL * the services except KDM/XDM/GDM. some services like apache, sendmail etc can take up tens of mb of ram.


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 7, 2004)

pravin4u said:
			
		

> ya me too face slow starting of programs with following conf. i'v created 512 Mb of swap partition, what is the best fonfig to run RH9 smooooothly??


A large swap partition is not the solution to slow system, in fact it is reported that it increases the overhead for the kernel. Stick to the rule given in installation guide. swap=2xRAM. 
RH9 with IceWM as the window manager is known to run on 32 MB systems. Try disabling all the unnecessary services. 

Go to * /etc/rc.d/rc5.d * directory and remove all the entries except KDM orGDM or XDM


----------



## Deep (Aug 7, 2004)

EDIT : deleted the stuff for some reason..

cheers
Deep


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 8, 2004)

I downloaded this plugin from official XMMS site :

*www.xmms.org/



It doen't make sense.. when this plugin is freely available ....
why cant  it be shipped with the Linux OS itself....
Something got to do with mp3 licencing???
Plz enlighten me.


----------



## pravin4u (Aug 10, 2004)

Red Hat Linux 9 + SUSE Linux [dual boot] Is this Possible??


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 11, 2004)

Of course it is. But you have to be careful in partitioning your hard disk and alotting space. I had heard about someone who has four different Linux distros in his machine  What an enthusiast!!  I would love to see that PC.


----------



## pravin4u (Aug 11, 2004)

ya i tried doing it [dual boot] but was soooo confused while installing SUSE on RHL    was not sure what to do [actually didn't understand   ]
so to avoid further more complications i just removed RHL and made a clean installation of SUSE   

& now i am happy with SUSE i dont know but it seems faster than RHL and more user friendly too   

Ya i need to change this in my sig too....i 'll just do that


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 12, 2004)

If the installation is like red hat, all that you have to do while partitioning is as follows:

- Opt for automatic partitioning
- Select allot all free space
- Opt for reviewing the partitions
- Resize the / partition to what is actually needed and leave enough space for the other distro.
- Repeat the same steps for all installation.

I have never tried this, but this seems to be the most logical thing to do.


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Of course it is. But you have to be careful in partitioning your hard disk and alotting space. I had heard about someone who has four different Linux distros in his machine  What an enthusiast!!  I would love to see that PC.



LOL, then what'd you say to this:
WinXP SP1, Win2k SP4, Win98 SE, Win95 OSR2, BeOS, RedHat 8, SuSE 7.3, QNX
(I had this at one point of time.....)


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2004)

> WinXP SP1, Win2k SP4, Win98 SE, Win95 OSR2, BeOS, RedHat 8, SuSE 7.3, QNX


I was disheartened to hear that you no longer have this one. I would've loved to see it and would have come all the way to Bangalore to have a look


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, I had to make sacrifices of those (OSes mentioned above) one by one - when I started getting data and games and songs and software - which pushed out all the redundant OSes, but yes, it was fun.


----------



## wrangler (Aug 18, 2004)

*playing mp3's in R H Linux*

u can play mp3's in R H Linux using xmms or if it doesn't support mp3,download the latest mp3 plugin from gurulabs.com


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

The first page here already has info about the home-page of XMMS - where you can get the mpg123 codec, and play MP3s and video on RedHat.


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 18, 2004)

mp3 is a patented proprietory protocol and it is against FSF principles to carry ne along with their distributions. however u can add it by ur choice


----------

